# New Kindle in August



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-05-28/amazon-com-said-to-introduce-thinner-kindle-in-august-update2-.html


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

read away,

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-05-28/amazon-com-said-to-introduce-thinner-kindle-in-august-update2-.html


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been thinking of upgrading my K1 and either adding a K2 or Nook. Now I may have to put the plans on hold and see if this is true. This article is interesting. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

You are very welcome


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm...thinner, sharper contrast, and faster page turns...if the price comes down it may be tempting. I am more interested in the "collections" upgrade. Since I am still using my K1, it would be an improvement, but I am not sure if it will be enough for me to buy a new one. If the price drops to $199, then maybe. 

If they are keeping the same format, and just making it thinner and lighter, that's good. I wonder if you will be able to use the K2 covers with it. That was one of the biggest draw backs with the K1 for me. Spending $75 to get a cover that will be useless when my K1 dies seems excessive to me. I did get a second hand one that I love, but I still feel I will be out that money and I will have to buy another cover when I get a new Kindle. Unless, of course, I get a used K1, but they will eventually run out of them! And Skins! Won't it be nice if the K2 skins will work with the new format? I would love it if they stay with the same size and shape so that accessories will be useable even when you upgrade. 

Just my thoughts. I know there are far more important issues, but I love my Kindle and I really don't want it to change...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting.  Just a day ago, I posted saying that I didn't see any serious improvements for an ereader with current eInk technology!  Amazon seems to be focusing on relatively minor stuff, though the improved screen would be nice to have.  I'm glad to see the news, though I won't be buying one unless they drop the price sharply (which I doubt they will do).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hm.. Very interesting. I'm not sure what it would take to get me to upgrade (usually not much..I'm a technology


Spoiler



whore


)


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm certainly glad to see this. That brick I've been carrying had to go.....................


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder what they meant by a "more responsive screen" that is not a touchscreen? Hmm. 

The most interesting aspect to me is that it will be thinner. Thinner and lighter sounds like it would be even easier to carry in my purse.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think they meant that there will be less delay between giving the command and the action on the screen (i.e. faster page turns, less lag when typing).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hm.. Very interesting. I'm not sure what it would take to get me to upgrade (usually not much..I'm a technology
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Me too. I'll not be able to resist. At least I know that I can sell my K2 here and defer the cost. I have only had this one for 2 months. We do know that projection dates aren't always what they say and can take longer that expected. I'll believe when I see it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yawn.

I don't recall hearing anyone looking for a thinner model.  Those had better be some exceptional screen improvements if they expect most people to want to upgrade.

Now if they come out with EPUB support and reflow able PDF capability, they'll surely end up with even more of my money!


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

While the thinner Kindle doesn't excite me, the sharper letters and contrast is good. I don't read my kindle outside of its case as it is and thinner would worry me. I actually like the feel of my k2 in a case because my hands hurt if I squeeze things too hard or long. (I have nerve issues). I would worry however, that the chance of cracking would be higher. I am sure they have thought of this and it is have built to the usual standards but it would worry me.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

This sounds good to me. Like the previous poster a thinner Kindle isn't a big sell for me especially if if starts to feel flimsy. But a sharper screen higher in contrast with an assortment of font styles, not just size, would be a big deal for me. I was in NYC this week at BEA and saw some Chinese e-readers potentially coming to market here in the US. While the lack of Kindle's feature set and supporting wireless network make these devices something I could never consider seriously, the e-ink screens on some of these were outstanding. Beautiful high contrast and very,very sharp. Improving the screen to the level of these devices I played with would be all the incentive I'd need to want to upgrade.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hm.. Very interesting. I'm not sure what it would take to get me to upgrade (usually not much..I'm a technology
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Same here. I'd more than likely upgrade. It would give me the chance to buy a new cover.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 4 or 5 different covers for my K2... if this new thinner Kindle would work with all my current covers (esp the $90 leather one) I might buy it and pass the old one to the kids.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm thinner means nothing since I like having a cover and sharper but smaller, since I use my DX all the time.. probably no interest unless there are more advantages.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

And really, how much thinner can they make it? Even if they can make it 30% thinner...that will drop it to around 1/4". It's the improved contrast and responsiveness that I am looking forward too! I wonder if they will change the interface at all...?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

While looking around for more information about the possible new Kindle, I found this on Crunch Gear: Black Kindle.

I didn't see any mention of this on the boards, but I could be wrong. Sorry if I'm repeating news! 
It'll be interesting to see if they release a black Kindle or if they'll allow consumers a colour choice. I wonder if it would cost more to get the colour you want.

If they only revamp the DX, then I probably won't buy it. I like the size of the K2 too much.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL, finally!  A color Kindle!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

If the new Kindle gets any thinner, it's gonna bend.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The The KA=Kindle Anorexic


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

How about Katie (KT) - Kindle Thin (sound like something you should put butter or cheese on.    )


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I wouldn't want a thinner one myself. It might cut me.  I am afraid my kindle2 will break as it is.  I would rather have a little thickness so I can hold on to it like a book. I don't think there is much I would want that they can't do with software changes on the k2 (collections, pdf, maybe a scheduler, another font like the hacks provide)  A thinner kindle would mean it has a thinner battery and I wonder how that would hold up.  It seems battery problems for cell phones, laptops and pdas stay in the news.

I think it is not the device that is having trouble competing head to head with other book readers, it is the functions. With updates add pdf reflow and bookshelves, etc. 

A K3 would be a new device and prone to new gadget bugs.  I think I might let you guys try it and work out the first "edition."

Best,
Scott


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I admit I would be tempted, but thinner?  That scares me a bit as I carry mine in my purse and I'm scared at times about breaking it now.  Better contrast would be awesome though!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I knew this would happen as soon as I bought a new skin.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad that they are keeping up with the technology, and a better screen with faster page turns will help make the new Kindle more competitive with comparable readers. It's more of an evolutionary change than a revolutionary one, but it shows that Amazon wants to keep making a better product.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Now if they come out with EPUB support and reflow able PDF capability, they'll surely end up with even more of my money!


I second that emotion! I'm tired of converting everything - just let me load it up already!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: EPUB. . . . . so far everything I've wanted to read I've been able to find in a Kindle supported format.  But it's clear there are a lot of people for whom that is important, and I expect something will come of it at some point.

But, whatever. . . . .when/if it comes out I'll check it out. . . probably still won't spring for a new one until my existing one decides to go to Kindle heaven. . . . . . . .


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

They just announced a new kindle to get us off talking about the 2.5 update.

It may be a year before we see the proposed device it the same team doing the update is doing the K3.

Scott


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Those new features would be a definite plus for the Kindle. However, I don't know if that would cause me to buy a new one at that point. I love my Kindle just the way it is...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the only "new features" mentioned by the 'people who didn't want to be identified' are "a more responsive screen with a sharper picture". Anything else is pure speculation.

Here's the link to the business week article:

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-05-28/amazon-com-said-to-introduce-thinner-kindle-in-august-update2-.html


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this link.

I'd be interested in a sharper, more responsive kindle for sure. Assuming, of course, the price is right.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

While sharper and more responsive would be nice, unless it allows for other formats, a way of organizing my books and the price comes down; there is no reason to replace my K1. But I'll wait and see what happens if it's worth it to me to upgrade.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hm.. Very interesting. I'm not sure what it would take to get me to upgrade (usually not much..I'm a technology
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Me too. I should just put my pre-order in now and start thinking about who inherits Sister Yasmini.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Not sure I'd upgrade my K2 for a thinner device, as having it be thinner isn't a criteria for me.  I've also got great contrast and I've never noticed any kind of delay when I turn pages.  Guess I'd have to see it first and then make a decision.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I just promised my k2i to my companion/boyfriend, as soon as they come out with the new, thin, sharper-fonts k3. That may sound extravagant, but we have been together for over ten years so we are pretty close.

I just hope he likes my beautiful black sky dragon cover (sob!). Oh well. I can get another for the k3.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I dunno if I'd want a thinner Kindle, seems like it would feel too fragile.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I think a thinner Kindle would be great if the screen were flexible.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, articles articles everywhere but they all say NOTHING! It will be speculator's heaven!

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/29/new-kindle-expected/?ref=technology


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I just see this as bad news all the way around.  They may drop support and development of existing kindles.  Who would want a thinner/more fragile kindle?  All the apps engineers may be working on this instead of getting us some simple apps like a calendar or alarm or just better kindle experience with pdfs and such.  Diluting the brand is usually not a good idea.  They have enough problems with the existing models to bring out something else.  I hope this is not going in the direction of the Ipad.

I would rather they work on what we have and get us bookshelves with collections and pdf support and font control of the home page.


I hope I am wrong.
Scott


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> I just see this as bad news all the way around. They may drop support and development of existing kindles. Who would want a thinner/more fragile kindle? All the apps engineers may be working on this instead of getting us some simple apps like a calendar or alarm or just better kindle experience with pdfs and such. Diluting the brand is usually not a good idea. They have enough problems with the existing models to bring out something else. I hope this is not going in the direction of the Ipad.
> 
> I would rather they work on what we have and get us bookshelves with collections and pdf support and font control of the home page.
> 
> ...


I suspect Amazon's focus is on keeping the brand going, and to do that they have to be seen as new and cool and advanced, not standing still. So they're going to want to have a new device with new capabilities to get media and buyer attention. Some improved functions might retrofit to the existing Kindle models, but many won't. Don't forget, the Kindle is alike a computer or phone, for the foreseeable future there is always going to be a new generation coming with more advanced tech, and older ones will gradually not be supported further. Won't stop any of us from using the Kindles we have, but we can't expect Amazon to continue to put resources into upgrading old models with no financial return.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Not much information and a lot of speculation.  I don't know if a K3 will have something that will make me want to get it but I'm starting to save my pennies anyway.  I want to be ready, just in case


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't have any conplaints with my Kindle 2, so based on what the article says, I would wait for a color Kindle.

Although a keyboard which is more tactually and visually friendly might sway me in the upgrade direction because I do use mine quite a bit.

Gene


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hm.. Very interesting. I'm not sure what it would take to get me to upgrade (usually not much..I'm a technology
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmmm. And here I thought you just had every gadget and accessory imaginable so you could be such a good moderator, and have answers for us from personal experience.


----------



## rinlow (Mar 7, 2010)

This totally figures.  I bought a K2 for my husband for Father's Day - he doesn't have it yet but will soon.  I had been holding off, but I enjoy mine so much, I think he will too.  I have already registered it and added my library to it.  Darn.  If the K3 comes out in August, the price of the K2 will also probably go down, don't you think?  Our timing has been really bad with these.  He got me mine about two months before the price dropped to $259.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you'd waited, just think of all the enjoyable reading he would miss.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Patra said:


> I think a thinner Kindle would be great if the screen were flexible.


"I'd buy that for a quarter..."

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Now the Engadget website is getting in on the rumors of a new Kindle coming soon. Not sure wifi would be enough to get me to buy one. Here's the link:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/31/slim-kindle-shasta-to-be-first-with-wifi/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I merged the new thread with the existing thread on the new kindle rumored on the horizon. . . . . now off to read that engadget report. . . .


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I merged the new thread with the existing thread on the new kindle rumored on the horizon. . . . . now off to read that engadget report. . . .


I am starting to get used to that. Things move around a lot here and my book marks won't exactly work.

Scott


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't absolutely commit to this right now, since my job with the Census will end soon, but if anyone just has to upgrade in August, post here to sell your K2i and if I can I will snap one up.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Opinion of the mentioned features:
- more responsive - great
- thinner - so what
- better contrast - great
- wifi - good (I live in non 3G territory, just have slow EDGE)
- no touch screen or color - hmm, ok for now

Features I'd like to see:
- PDF reflow and support for PDF links
- support for display (if not text entry/search) of non Latin scripts (Russian, Japanese, etc) 
- more robust web browser
- ability to set left justification default
- ability to customize screen saver
- 2-3 fonts to choose from: a sans serif, the existing Caecilia, & maybe something else

Unless they are prepared to support Adobe DRM for PDF/ePub, I don't see any reason to have native ePub support. They could simply add ePub --> Kindle conversion to the conversion services so free, non-DRM ePub could be more conveniently consumed by Kindle devices and apps.


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

You know, I really don't like it when they do things like this:  Make a big article about hardly anything.  Two unnamed sources....I don't put much validity in to articles that say things like that.  All this does is, as someone else pointed out, is make people speculate and the rumors go flying from there.  I will wait until there is actual proof/announcement from Amazon before I get excited about this.

Also, that "black Kindle" looks exactly like an ASUS.  You can even see the gold lettering on the lower left hand side.  It does not look like a Kindle at all.  They may very well have been there for some sort of photo shoot or whatever but that does not mean that the device photographed, (very blurry), is a Kindle.  The more I look at it, the more I'm convinced it's not a Kindle but an ASUS.

I really wish these people would stick to the facts and not jump on the speculation bandwagon.  It causes nothing but problems.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it's funny that most of the headlines emphasize the "thinner" attribute.  In all the posts I've read here -- wish lists, regrets, suggestions for improvements, etc. --- I've never seen anyone wish for a THINNER Kindle.
Seems like Amazon would focus on what we WANT, not what they THINK we might want.

A good way to organize our books and more control over our screensavers and fonts would make a lot of us happy!  Who really cares about thinner!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hm.. Very interesting. I'm not sure what it would take to get me to upgrade (usually not much..I'm a technology
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So am I. And I have a son who takes after me!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't figure out why I would want a wi-fi version of the Kindle, unless they started imposing monthly charges for 3G usage. Maybe that is in the works.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> I can't figure out why I would want a wi-fi version of the Kindle, unless they started imposing monthly charges for 3G usage. Maybe that is in the works.


Can't speak to charges, but know that WiFi would be a good this for me. In rural areas 3g coverage can be spotty. Knowing you could still download from a hotspot would make the kindle more attractive to me.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree about WiFi. . . don't feel I need it as we're pretty saturated with cell service here. . . .but I understand completely that it would really useful with a lot of folks.

And, if it were able to be priced much lower with WiFi only, I can see that being a big draw for a lot of folks who are still not sure about jumping at the $259 price.


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

saw this and it says new Kindle might have wifi. 
http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2010/05/august-2010-kindle-maybe-code-named.html


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it's all speculation.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I admit I'm a bit baffled why it needs to be thinner...  And, uh, isn't there a font hack that makes the text crisper and darker... also isn't that something they were supposed to do with 2.5?

Is this supposed to make me want a new one?  Cause it really doesn't....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think it is supposed to make the people who already have a Kindle want to get another one. I think the idea is to add bit of "flash and dazzle" to entice new buyers. "New Thinner, Lighter Kindle with better contrast and Wifi!" Adding new features makes it attractive to a larger crowd and brings it back into the spotlight. It will be hard for Amazon to really stay true to the Kindle while coming up with enough "improvements" to keep it new and up-to-date. The electronic market is so fluid that standing still for any legnth of time will make you obsolete in a mater of months. That's why there are updates and a new release every year or two. They did such an awesome job with the first Kindle, it is already just a matter of improving usability and fine tuning, which will keep the Kindle lovers happy, but it won't really bring in a new crowd. So they have to balance keeping loyalty high and increasing the market share. 

ETA: My bet is that there will be a price drop to help expand the customer base. Make it more widely accessable. At each stage of the price, more people decided it was worth it, and pulled the trigger. Now they will most likely lower it again to get even more people hooked. Sure there are a dozen other reasons that a price drop will makes sense, but the reasons don't really matter as much as the end result...the Kindle will find it's way into more hands and Amazon will keep making money.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I think it's all speculation.


Absolutely. The only real information is from an "unnamed source," and then every blogger has to add their own speculation to fuel the rumor mill and get hits.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Sounds good, but surprising that the next version won't have a touch screen. So many devices have a touch screens already. What is Amazon waiting for?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I want a pop up display that I can manipulate manually, like in Iron Man!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DailyLunatic said:


> Can't speak to charges, but know that WiFi would be a good this for me. In rural areas 3g coverage can be spotty. Knowing you could still download from a hotspot would make the kindle more attractive to me.
> 
> Sterling
> 92.5% Pure


Oh, OK! Thanks, Sterling. I hadn't realized that 3g coverage was spotty in rural areas. Technology improves so fast in recent years that I thought that by now it must be everywhere (oops). Sounds like wi-fi capability really would be helpful for some people.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Sounds good, but surprising that the next version won't have a touch screen. So many devices have a touch screens already. What is Amazon waiting for?


Maybe they aren't sure if that would be an improvement that is desired by most people. At least some of us don't want one, though I don't know if we are in the majority or not. The touch screen is something that the iPad has that really turns me off. All that dragging of my fingers across the screen, every time I turn the page, leaves oil on the screen and means more cleaning eventually. Also, my dear friend Frank mentioned that he doesn't like the touch screens on the video poker machines (here in New Orleans), because their response gets pretty bad after a while. I wouldn't know about that. LOL


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd hate a touch screen on an e-ink device, the only reason it's somewhat bearable on phones is because they're backlit and even then it can get on my nerves.  Take a look at a touch screen device when the screen is black.  That's what you'd be trying to read through on a touch screen Kindle.  I can't even stand a spec of dust on my Kindle screen without having to try and blow or wipe it away.  The only way I would ever want a touch screen on an e-ink device is if it were like the Nook and it was a dedicated screen you didn't have to read through.  But let's face it... that's just a huge gimmick that doesn't really add all that much to the experience so why bother.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I'd hate a touch screen on an e-ink device, the only reason it's somewhat bearable on phones is because they're backlit and even then it can get on my nerves. Take a look at a touch screen device when the screen is black. That's what you'd be trying to read through on a touch screen Kindle. I can't even stand a spec of dust on my Kindle screen without having to try and blow or wipe it away. The only way I would ever want a touch screen on an e-ink device is if it were like the Nook and it was a dedicated screen you didn't have to read through. But let's face it... that's just a huge gimmick that doesn't really add all that much to the experience so why bother.


So long as the touchscreen were not the only way to turn pages (i.e. keep the side buttons) I would LOVE for the Kindle to adopt a touchscreen. I hate the keyboard and feel it is a huge waste of space that could be better served with a larger screen.

Still hoping the next Kindle might be 8" and round out the offering so that Amazon has 6", 8", and ~10".

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As long as Amazon wants the Kindle to be usable without a computer, there is no way to get rid of the key board. I myself prefer it the way it is. I do wish that it was more responsive, though.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd like a more compact slide out keyboard, though yeah I think the main thing is going to be getting it to be more responsive.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

+1 on that! Imagine - rather than a paper cut, getting a Kindle cut; how embarrassing!

I really hate it when a company thinks they have to come out with an "improved" version of something that is already perfect at what it does. PLEASE Amazon, I just want an ereader. I don't need to listed to MP3s (have an iPod for that), don't want to balance my checkbook (have a computer for that), don't want to watch movies or TV (have a TV for that). I just want what you have already provided - a very enjoyable, comfortable, convenient, reading experience!

If you HAVE to "improve" something, give us more book formats, or go back to replaceable batteries or give us storage cards back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In fact, Amazon has said exactly this. . . . . the question came up at the shareholder meeting a week or so ago. . . .for the time being, Jeff Bezos has said they're focusing on making the Kindle the best ereader on the market noting that those for whom reading is an important part of their life, want a dedicated device and not a 'do it all' gadget.  And I don't think he'll change that position. . . . .after all, he's hedging his bets with the various apps available for other 'do it all' gadgets out there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If this is true I know what I am getting for my Birthday and Anniversary. A k3 DX and new Oberon Cover. 

Yeah!!!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> If this is true I know what I am getting for my Birthday and Anniversary. A k3 DX and new Oberon Cover.
> 
> Yeah!!!


Sonya is that you? My wife's birthday is two days before our anniversary in the fall and I mentioned online she might get a kindle.

I think we all need to keep our Oberon covered and our powder dry these days.

Scott


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh nope. My birthday and anniversary are seperated by 11 days. (grins)


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

It's nice that there will be a new one, but Kate Kindle (K1) is still working great, and I see no need to change.  I wish I could have collections, but that's about it, and that's insufficient reason to spend $$, for me anyway.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

One way you will know if the new K3 is about to launch is a sudden price drop for the K2i at Amazon. They usually do this to sell off excess inventory before the new launch (without officially announcing the K3). Old timers here remember that happened when the K1 became the K2, and the K2 became the K2i.

Best Wishes!


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> <snip>Jeff Bezos has said they're focusing on making the Kindle the best ereader on the market noting that those for whom reading is an important part of their life, want a dedicated device and not a 'do it all' gadget. And I don't think he'll change that position. . . . .<snip>


Ann, while I completely agree with and support Jeff's statement, I think the problem now is that other readers and gadgets, such as those 'do it alls' are setting the standard for what the market perceives as "the best ereader." As readers who love doing just that, the Kindle is excellent for us. But for those who see it as a handy piece of hardware that can be read on, they will likely be the ones that the market responds to, not us. <IMO, of course>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<shrug> people who read LOTs of books. . . .like several a month or more. . .will prefer a dedicated device, 'cause they will primarily be looking for eye comfort and a not-too-heavy form factor. They're holding the thing and staring at it a LOT. Kindle will fill that niche.

people who read only a few books a year because they've gotten a lot of buzz and they feel they should will be happy to do so in paper or put it on their iThing or other 'do it all' device, 'cause they won't feel like they read enough to justify the added cost and the gadget they've got is 'good enough'.

'Twas ever thus. . . . . . .


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> It's nice that there will be a new one, but Kate Kindle (K1) is still working great, and I see no need to change. I wish I could have collections, but that's about it, and that's insufficient reason to spend $$, for me anyway.


I'm glad I'm not the only one still on a K1! But I have to admit, I'm intrigued by all this talk of the next gen. I'm not planning to upgrade anytime soon, but if anything should happen to my lovely K1, it would be nice to get the newest model, rather than once again buying only a few months before the next gen comes out. I'm interested to see what happens.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been hoping for a "smaller" Kindle, but not a "thinner" one. I still would like to see one with the 5" eInk screen and no keyboard (in addition to the current K2i, so keyboards are still an option)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am reading on a K1 (Tavar). After seeing and holding my Mom's (now missing and bricked) DX I decided that I would end up getting one when the next upgrade happens. I prefer hardbacks to paperbacks and the screen on the DX is closer to a hardback then the K1 screen which is more of a paperback.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

intinst said:


> As long as Amazon wants the Kindle to be usable without a computer, there is no way to get rid of the key board. I myself prefer it the way it is. I do wish that it was more responsive, though.


I do not believe that to be a true statement. Other readers seem to be doing rather well.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

DailyLunatic said:


> I do not believe that to be a true statement. Other readers seem to be doing rather well.
> 
> Sterling
> 92.5% Pure


Those without keyboards either have an on-screen one (like the Nook) or require hooking up the reader to a computer to get a book. That other readers seem to be doing well is beside the point here.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

As I read all of these posts...I have a few comments to make...rumor is that the K3 will be thinner but no one said anything about lighter.  There may be added weight in order to prevent the flexing, that some have expressed concern over. I also think that if you keep your Kindle in a cover then thickness is probably a non-issue.  Finally, I wouldn't want the option of a color for my Kindle...I love "skins".  I think they're a lot more personal as well as changeable.

And none of these comments have any relevance if this is all just speculation....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, but since we have no real facts yet, speculation and lighthearted debate can be fun. Everyone has a different wish list, and with a new device on the horizon, we can all get our hopes up, just a little, that it will meet some of our expectations! There will never be a perfect device for everyone. In fact, there is very rarely a perfect device for anyone! But, if we stopped speculating, and stopped dreaming of something better, nothing new would ever be invented.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Those without keyboards either have an on-screen one (like the Nook)....


Exactly. Your previous post had said "no way", my contention is that there are "other ways" See your example of Nook, or the iRex DR800SG just to name a few.



> As long as Amazon wants the Kindle to be usable without a computer, there is no way to get rid of the key board


Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> I am starting to get used to that. Things move around a lot here and my book marks won't exactly work.
> 
> Scott


I've found that having two bookmarks work best for KB...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=unreadreplies <-- New replies to threads you've posted in
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=unread;all;start=0 <-- All threads that you haven't read yet


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

The UK Telegraph published this article today...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/amazon/7802435/Amazons-new-Kindle-to-challenge-iPad.html

Amazon's new Kindle to challenge iPad
Amazon, the online bookshop, will attempt to compete with Apple's iPad in the e-book market when it launches its revamped Kindle tablet-style computer.

By Nick Collins Published: 6:58AM BST 04 Jun 2010
3 Comments

The new Amazon Kindle will compete with the iPad for e-book readers
The electronic reading gadget, the new version of which could be available in August, allows users to download books and newspapers instantly and employs "electronic ink" rather than a backlit screen to come closer to the effect of a printed page.
In contrast the iPad is criticised for being difficult to read in bright conditions, though its makers say it is not solely dedicated to reading and also allows users to browse the web, watch films and play games.

The new Kindle is expected to be thinner than its predecessor and to have a screen that is more responsive and gives a clearer image, but will not display colour books or have a touch screen.
As well as competing with the iPad, it will have to fight off Dell's new Streak tablet computer - released today - and similar devices in the pipeline from Nokia, Acer, HP and Toshiba.
Microsoft and Google are also said to be considering entering the market.
Richard Holway, an analyst at TechMarketView, told The Times: "Amazon has sold two to three million Kindles in a couple of years. Apple have sold that many iPads in a couple of months.
"I don't think the Kindle will die, it will be a niche product. People like me want to be able to read a book one minute and check their emails the next."
The Kindle costs £222-£250, while versions of the iPad range from £429-£699 and the pocket-sized Dell Streak is free for people paying monthly internet charges of £35 or more.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm confused by this article, especially this line, "Amazon, the online bookshop, will attempt to compete with Apple's iPad in the e-book market when it launches its revamped Kindle tablet-style computer."

Isn't Kindle/Amazon already "competing" with iPad in the ebook market?  Very poorly written.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd say, especially since Kindle isn't a "tablet-style computer" and was never meant to be. This is just another article written by someone who has never really seen or used a Kindle and didn't take the time to research anything. As the English would say "Absolute rubbish!"


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Apart from the inaccuracies, it's clearly pure speculation, not 'news' - and it doesn't tell anyone anything they didn't already know.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

> Amazon, the online bookshop, will attempt to compete with Apple's iPad in the e-book market when it launches its revamped Kindle tablet-style computer.


lol at this


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Sounds good, but surprising that the next version won't have a touch screen. So many devices have a touch screens already. What is Amazon waiting for?


I don't want a touch screen - I hate fingerprints.
I've also seen the Sony that was a touch and it was harder to read since it added another layer of stuff between me and the e-ink.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I have no interest in a touch screen either...I love using the Kindle as an e-reader...the purpose for which it was built.  I don't need all of those other fancy bells and whistles.  All I felt my K2i was missing was a way to organize my books and it sounds like that's coming...sooner or later.  I don't want color, or a backlit screen either.


----------

